# about medicine in itay



## drahmed2020 (Mar 22, 2011)

i ,m a physican i want to know information about medicine in italy for preparimg master and physican salary in italy and dermatology in italy


thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I am sorry but I cannot understand your question.. what is preparimg?


----------



## drahmed2020 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks 

i mean study dermatology master in italy to be dermatologist


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you would be better contacting various hospitals in Italy as they would be able to give you the correct information


----------

